# Links > Tutorials >  Μια γενική εισαγωγή

## ulalume3

Καλημέρα. 

Εγραψα αυτό:

http://users.ntua.gr/ge00031/pdfs/radio.pdf

Θα το έλεγα και "Δίκτυα για μεταλλειολόγους"  :: 
Δωστε καμια ιδέα.

----------


## alexbo1

ΠΑΡΑ πολύ καλή δουλειά!!! 

(Γκουχου, γκούγκου) Αυτό με τους μεταλλειολόγους δεν το κατάλαβα?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

